
Publishing Is To 2007 As eCommerce Was to 1997 - carefreeliving
http://www.smallbusinesshub.com/blog/tabid/6307/bid/1269/Publishing-Is-To-2007-As-eCommerce-Was-to-1997.aspx
======
pg
Hmmm. In 1997 I was writing ecommerce software, and now I'm working on a news
site...

